# Anybody have a Seiko SKX007



## flownosaj (Aug 28, 2003)

Does anybody have a Seiko SKX007 automatic that they can give a review on. How about the Israli Army titanium watch with tritium that's been floating around. I've been loving my titanium Luminox, but I'm looking for another watch to add to the collection and I'm considering something different. I like the Luminox stealth model, but I want to see what else is out there. The tritium is great, but the offset screw on the Seiko might be nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

How does the Seiko carry and hold time. Does the lumination seem to last for a good while? Any direct comparisons?


Thanks,
Jason


----------



## paulr (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's a modded version that might interest you:

http://www.timezone.com/messageView.aspx?forumId=tzclassic&msgId=tzclassic001896

I have a Seiko 5, a non-diving watch with the same movement. It gains about 20 seconds a day. I never got around to adjusting it. These watches are very reliable and an excellent value, but they don't exactly compete with a Royal Oak. These days I usually wear a Casio digital.


----------



## Cones (Aug 29, 2003)

I have a Seiko SKX779 Diver's watch reviewed that has the same movement as the SKX007.

The dial glow is the brightest I have ever seen on any watch.

See here www.cones.free-online.co.uk

Mark


----------



## gregw45 (Aug 29, 2003)

I have a Seiko SKX-173... pretty much the same as the SKX-007, but with rectangular hour markers. Love it! 

I've owned two Seiko SKX-173s over the years - one is accurate to within +3 seconds per day. The other hovers around +15 seconds per day. The watch can be easily regulated however.

Here's a little info on the movement: the mighty 7s26 

Seiko's Lumibrite easily blows tritium paint away! It's by far the brightest watch I own.

His and Hers Seiko Divers.


----------



## flownosaj (Aug 29, 2003)

off by +3 seconds to +15 seconds per day /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 
I like the automatic movement, but I was hoping it would be a little more accurate. If it's easily adjusted, then it may not be a problem /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I'm getting spoiled with my Luminox. I've had it since June and reset it once I believe late June/early July and checking it now against the Ft. Collins atomic clock I'm less that 15 seconds off in nearly 2 months. That's less than +0.25 per day


The Bill Yao version is what got my interest piqued. I want a "tactical" style watch and these fit the bill. I just wish they had tritium hands like Luminox and I don't want to get the Lumoinox automatic. 

Decisions, decisions...


Thanks guys,
Jason


----------



## paulr (Aug 29, 2003)

FYI, Timezone now has a dedicated Seiko forum:

http://www.timezone.com/forum.aspx?forumId=seiko

I don't think there's any realistic hope of 0.25 sec/day accuracy from any mechanical watch except by pure luck, and only a Daniels coaxial movement (now found in some Omegas starting around $3000, I think) has much chance of keeping that accuracy for any length of time. I have to say don't get an automatic unless you want an automatic. They're wonderful devices but they're not for everyone. Quartz watches are far more accurate and reliable and need no maintenance beyond an occasional battery change. But a quartz watch is just a soulless gizmo that tells you the time. An automatic is like something that's alive on your wrist, more like a pet than a gadget, you're aware of its operation all the time and makes you constantly feel the interconnectedness of the universe. Or something like that. It's like having a tube stereo or riding a steam locomotive. Not all that practical, but there's more to life than practicality.


----------



## BobVA (Aug 29, 2003)

Bill Yao does make some nice dials for the Luminox watches, too, so there's that option.

As paulr noted, you need to change your mindset to switch to a mechanical watch - it really is a lot more like a pet than an appliance. 

My only gripe with the 7s26 movement is that it can't be manually wound. Since I'm always changing watches, that was kind of a drag. If you wear it every day, though, it's not a problem.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## flownosaj (Aug 31, 2003)

*Seiko SKX and tritium hands?*

I've thought about this for the past few days I'm just about ready to go ahead with the automatic and non-tritium. It's just my "type A" personality getting in the way /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Query: would it be possible to scavange the tritum hands from a Luminox and have them installed onto the Seiko? I'm really only interested in the 24/7 glow of the hands, not the whole watchface. Just a thought--but opinions would be appreciated /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

-Jason


----------



## Wolfen (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: Seiko SKX and tritium hands?*

Check out this Frankenwatchen.


----------



## Wolfen (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: Seiko SKX and tritium hands?*

Jason, I have been thinking about this for awhile now.

I have a friend who says he is a Seiko qualfied watchmaker and he said he would try to modify a watch for me. I'm a bit afraid of the cost though. I would have to buy two watches and then destroy one.

I like the O&W automatics with the Swiss movement and hacking feature. I would love to scavenge the markers off a mil watch and have then attached to the O&W or a Seiko.


O&W watches


----------



## flownosaj (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: Seiko SKX and tritium hands?*

Massive, but I like it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I have to spend some time checking out that site....


-Jason


----------



## flownosaj (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: Seiko SKX and tritium hands?*

Now here's what I'm talkin'bout /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Seiko case with Sandy 590 face and dials 

Wolfen--I was looking at the Franken watch and had just missed your last post.
the O&W has the high quality movement that I want but has some shortcomings. The tritium seems to be tritium paint and the crown will dig into the top of my hand when it's flexed. That's the one great advantage with the Seiko. But to buy the Seiko plus a transplant of good movement and a real tritium dial, we're talking some 3x the amount we'd be willing to spend on a "lesser" watch... 


-Jason


----------



## gregw45 (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: Seiko SKX and tritium hands?*

[ QUOTE ]
*flownosaj said:*
Query: would it be possible to scavange the tritum hands from a Luminox and have them installed onto the Seiko? I'm really only interested in the 24/7 glow of the hands, not the whole watchface. 


[/ QUOTE ]

Jason, the odds of the Luminox hands fitting the Seiko pinions are slim, but Hyunsuk Seung's watchmaker or Bill Yao should be able to answer that question with a simple e-mail.

Even if they were a perfect fit, there is the whole issue of them being in proportion with dial.

The Seiko's hands are *very* impressive without the worry of them ever going dim like tritium (12 year half-life).

Greg


----------



## flownosaj (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: Seiko SKX and tritium hands?*

[ QUOTE ]
*gregw45 said:*
The Seiko's hands are *very* impressive without the worry of them ever going dim like tritium (12 year half-life).


[/ QUOTE ]

I've been playing with a watch with superluminova hands and indices for the past week to guage how I like it compared to tritium. As to the initial glow, the s. luminova blows it away. The sad part is that the inital brilliance fades in less than 30 minutes and is replaced by a steady low level glow for a number of hours. The glow on my watch becomes almost non-existant by hour 10 to dark adapted eyes--non dark adapted glow-out is around hour 6-7. 

What I would like to see is a 12 hour or longer glow time. My own "experiments" with s. Luminova have shown a fully charged "blob" to stay lit, albiet dimly, for days /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif no joke! The problem with the experiment watch is that the amount of s. luminova is low /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Can the larger amounts on a Seiko (compared to the small amouts on my watch) stay lit for 12 hours?

As to the half-life of tritium, I have my issued Army compass dated '84 that's still glowing steadily. It's not as bright as my Luminox, but after the s. luminova starts to die down to the steady level, it's a pretty good match. 

-Jason


----------



## flownosaj (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: Seiko SKX and tritium hands?*

You know, I was reading my posts in this thread and I just figured that I come off sounding like some techo snob (or an ***, pick whichever)...

Just in case anybody wants to know why I'm so picky, I'll give a few reasons. Maybe voicing my opinions might bring some new ideas to solve my dilemma.

*CAUTION: Long rambling post ahead. Procede at own risk* 

Right now I'm _planning_ on getting back into the Army once my wife gets back from her deployment (late spring '04). I used to be in a combat MOS and I've never lost the need for quality and durability in a "tactical" product. 

I've gone into the wide world of ICU nursing and if the military needs me to be a flight nurse or work with the response forces, I'll need a product to work in all conditions, perform flawlesly and still be easy to wear. Generally I'm carefull with all of my posessions, but I also need them to take a beating and still be no worse for the wear. 

In the past I've gone without seeing the sun for days in a row. Luckily I've always had a cheap Timex with Indiglo to tell me where I should be next. Yes, I could just recharge a regular watch with some UV light, but why should I have to. 

Granted, I could just get a new Timex Ironman and solve almost every problem I've listed so far, but what's the fun in that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 


If I'm going to get an analog watch I need: 
* *relatively bright* --hands and indices that are easily read for at least 12 hours.
* *Mechanical* --so I don't have the batteries crap out while in the middle of a long deployment. (you know how long it would take to ship it, get it fixed and get it back)
* *relatively accurate* --to within a few minutes a month. A month window would be nice as well. Hacking and manual winding would be nice, but not create a huge increase to price or promote fallibility of mechanism. 
* *easy to wear* --ofset crown (like Seiko so I don't bruise the top of my purdy hands) and not "lead weight" feeling.
* *bombproof* --something that can take a good solid hit and continue to work fine. 
* *cost less than my car* -- ya'll know what I'm talking about /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif 



Well, that's my ramblings. If you made it that far, maybe someone's seen something that could fit the bill. I'm still leaning toward the modified Bill Yao Sekio for something nice and simple, but that Seiko Hybrid  looks very nice as well.


Sorry to take up so much of your time
-Jason


----------



## Wolfen (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: Seiko SKX and tritium hands?*

Well, you can't go wrong with a Seiko dive watch and a Casio Solar G-Shock. They should fill the bill.


----------



## gregw45 (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: Seiko SKX and tritium hands?*

[ QUOTE ]
*flownosaj said:*

like some techo snob 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL! Don't worry about it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Watch nuts know what you're going through.

If you can get your hands on a set of Luminox hands and a Seiko Diver I think you're in luck. 

This page seems to say that the watch you want can be built without much fuss at all! 

It's an older model, but the inner workings shouldn't have changed much. Looks pretty good too!


----------



## Wolfen (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: Seiko SKX and tritium hands?*

$185.00 for a tritium mechanical at County Comm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## rajanf1 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: Seiko SKX and tritium hands?*

I have the field military watch from Bill Yao. Accuracy runs at +12s/day and is a very nice performer for a 7s26 calibre. As much as this is a reliable/durable watch, your needs will be best served by the Ronda calibre from Luminox for quartz or a ETA 2824 or 2836 calibre for mechanical.

Both movements are hackable which is a very useful feature in the field. The Luminox is very luminous and hands down the best for night activities. Don't be discouraged about quartz. You can always change the batteries after your tour (battery changes are a 4 year cycle give and take a year). However, if you wish to stay mechanical, then the 7s26 and ETA 2824/2836 are the tried and tested movements with the ETA having a hacking advantage. The ETA's from Westcoastime are very nice. If you wish a watch from Bill Yao having the ETA movement, look for the WCT model.

Now let me show you some alternatives:

1. search for poljots: russian military type of watches. manual winding and will run from $85 to $250 for manual winding chronographs

2. get a sandoz diver's watch: this is the cheapest diver's watch that I have seen with the ETA movement ($153 shipped). Send it to Bill Yao for further customizing (Rhino band, dial/hands) if you wish and will add around $66 give or take a few.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: Seiko SKX and tritium hands?*

Rajanf1, any information on the sandoz diver's watch? Can't find it in search. Do you have a link?

Bill


----------



## rajanf1 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: Seiko SKX and tritium hands?*

Bill,

Here is a link. The seller is reputable among the watch circles although I haven't dealt with him. Looking at his site shows that he no longer sells the 8924 calibre but has then 8936 which I believe are equivalent. Bill Yao can only customize the full size (40mm) version.

Here is a recent review. 

rajan.


----------



## MrThompson (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks to this thread .... I picked up a Black Monster a couple of days ago. While the finish (especially the band) is not up to Omega or Rolex standards, it's not bad. Definitely a steal for under $200 bucks. Very comfortable and so far it gains 12 seconds per 24 hours. I expect my Swiss iron will be spending most of the time on a watch winder now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## revolvergeek (Sep 5, 2003)

I have been wearing a Black Monster for about 3 weeks now and LOVE it! I will probably pick up an Orange Monster for myself as a Christmas present. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## flownosaj (Sep 8, 2003)

Just wanted to give an update for those who are following this thread. 
I decided to hold off on a mechanical for a while and stick with a Lumonox quartz for ease of use on my part. I may decide to get a mechanical further down the road since I still like the idea although what I want isn't on the market yet.

Thanks for your input guys,
-Jason


----------

